# 510 with universal remote



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

Will the 510 respond to an IR universal remote, such as Logitech Harmony? I'm seeing lots of refences to an RF remote so I'm getting scared.


----------



## langlin (Apr 8, 2005)

anex80 said:


> Will the 510 respond to an IR universal remote, such as Logitech Harmony? I'm seeing lots of refences to an RF remote so I'm getting scared.


The answer is "yes" to the IR but I am not familiar with Harmony. I use an IR repeater to control the 510 feeding a PC tuner and it works fine.

Leon


----------

